# I am getting a 500 gal Propane tank for free - What can I do with it?



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

I am getting one of those Momma-Jomma propane tanks form a house I am selling.

What the heck can I do with it?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brad


----------



## jbchoice1 (Oct 3, 2008)

duh, make a smoker/grill


----------



## j0k3r-x (Oct 3, 2008)

Those suk for smokers! Drop it of at my house and I will dispose of it for you! For freeeeeee! Just jokin! Dam bro 500 gal..... Lucky guy! I am sure you will get plenty of ideas from this place!


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 3, 2008)

Build a Porta-Pottie?


----------



## packplantpath (Oct 3, 2008)

Blow yourself up if you're not very careful
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















.

We want pics.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Of the smoker, not the explosion.


----------



## jond (Oct 3, 2008)

You are on here and NEED to know what to do with it lol.

Just be very VERY careful to make sure it's safe before you try cutting it etc.  I don't know how to make one safe but the guys that do will no doubt be along shortly to help.

Looking forward to seeing the pics :)

Jon.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Oct 3, 2008)

I give ya 10x what ya paid if ya bring it to arkansas


----------



## big game cook (Oct 3, 2008)

took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## bigwayne (Oct 3, 2008)

This guy has a nice plan you can download to get some ideas:

http://www.compuvices.com/smoker.shtml


----------



## pinkmeat (Oct 3, 2008)

I have two words: rotating racks


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 3, 2008)

I know I've had several guys look at the Lang 84 and say there is no way to build it for the price Ben charges.  It would be much more.

That said, I have a cooker - do I need two?  No.  Would it be just a few hundred to make a cooker out of it?

Hmmmmmmm.  I will get a couple quotes and see where we are.

Any input guys?


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 3, 2008)

Free ride to the moon, perhaps.


----------



## lamajo25 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is where I got the plans for mine.  It's coming along nicely.  I have some pics to post in my thread but I don't have time tonight.  Good plans and you can modify them as you go to suit your likings.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2008)

After my Tejas purchase,Trish cut my pockets out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Have to be Frugal,yuck!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But if'n you don't get it fingered out, I'll come get it and worry FOR you:)-LOL


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 4, 2008)

I would guess the welding shop will fill it with water and then cut it later - like they do gasoline tanks.

Any welders out there?


----------



## roadrunr (Oct 4, 2008)

add a few partitions and sum wheels ya have yourself a nice redneck mobile home


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 4, 2008)

Shouldnt cost too much to build. I just got a free tank from a local propane company today. They have alot of them and told me I could come back for more. Got a 300 gal one.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 4, 2008)

I filled mine with water several times and let it sit in water for about a year.
That was because it took me that long to get around to starting it.
It was open to the air through the fill and vent holes the whole time.

I did let a little water out just before I cut it and yeah I was a little tense but it went smooth.

The next time I do it I will fill it with water a couple of times and then fill it with exhaust gas from a good running engine.

It can be dangerous and use caution. Now mine is a tank that was open to the air for decades before I cut it. I would use more caution on a newer tank but I will do it again. 

Be smart and make something others are to timid to attempt!


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 4, 2008)

Man I would be loading up!!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 4, 2008)

Be smart and make something others are to timid to attempt!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]

You got that right.


----------



## soarkrebel (Oct 4, 2008)

You got that right.[/quote]

Hey..... cutting propane tanks has been done safely many times ...just learn how they do it and you shouldn't go BOOM!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am gonna have to check around and see if I can get me a 500 gallon tank!


----------



## lamajo25 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can tell you that I cut two propane tanks to make mine.  No problems.  Research it on the internet and you should be fine.  Some say two to three times of filling and draining with water.  I did mine once.  I'm also a certified fireman and after we cut it after the first fill with some mercaptan oil in the bottom of the tank we are still alive.  You need to purge the gas form of the propane out of the tank and water can do that (contrary to popular belief of the local fire marshall here).  Anyway if you have any questions about purging the tank with water drop me a personal message that way I'm not on here taking up all the posting space.  We did one fill and drain and it went just fine.  Good luck.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for this.  Do you know any websites that have Tank - Pit conversions?


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2008)

I would check with Smokin Steve. He has a lot of experience with old propane tanks and building smokers. Here's a smaller build he did.....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=Lumpy


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2008)

Check out this thread too

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22517


----------



## bigredq (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Brad,  I still have access to one of those babies also.  But think I'm gonna go with something a little smaller.
good luck with it.  Maybe i'll have the chance to see the before and afters in 3D if we get this throwdown together.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 8, 2008)

This is all good help.  I will keep you informed as to the progress of "the beast".


----------

